# Daresbury hall Dec 14



## reddevilstu (Dec 7, 2014)

on a boring sunday afternoon after being let down by a mate I decided to go to Daresbury hall as its local to me I didn't get to go in the main building as I forgot my tourch but entry was so easy so I decided to look around the outbuildings and plan to go back soon for a 2nd look around soon all the signs are there that its still being used for the zombie events


----------



## HughieD (Dec 8, 2014)

Fascinating stuff. That room with the red graffiti is really unnerving!


----------



## reddevilstu (Dec 8, 2014)

I think there mainly used for zombie event days they hold there I'm going back to get in the main building


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice to see zombie manor again enjoyed looking at your images .. theres some odd things in the main house . Still laugh remembering my mates startled response to a large rat jumping out of the fridge when he opened the door haha


----------



## reddevilstu (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah was gutted I left my tourch at home I could of just walked straight in there but thought better of it


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice one, great photos too! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 8, 2014)

Great collection of images.


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 9, 2014)

Good to see this place pop up again 
Nice collection of shots aswel!


----------



## King Al (Dec 9, 2014)

Great selection of pics reddevilstu, some interesting bits left around there, really like that chandelier


----------



## minister53 (Dec 11, 2014)

fantastic, how our world has changed. Minister 53


----------



## reddevilstu (Dec 11, 2014)

Cheers everyone was interesting to see wot was scattered around the grounds of the place I just need to get inside the main building


----------

